# counting - the order of numerals



## wolverine77

I'm curious why you say the second number first when you count from 20 to 99 in german. It's almost like speaking backwards to me, almost dyslexic. Of course, reading it is easy but when I listen to german it can be difficult to understand the exact number unless I am prepared to hear a number.

1,125 is spoken as "eintausendeinhundert*fünf*undzwanzig" (german needs to put spaces between words )
76 is "*sechs*undsiebzig"
48 is "*acht*undvierzig"

etc.

Is there a history behind the way of counting in german? I know that in spanish and french it's done the same way as in english, saying it "left to right."

Thanks


----------



## elroy

I don't think there's any rhyme or reason to it.  In Arabic, we do it as in German, whereas in Hebrew - a closely related Semitic language - it's done as in English and the Romance languages.  I don't think either way necessarily "makes more sense" than the other, so I'd be surprised if there were actually an explanation behind the order German happens to use.


----------



## gaer

English once used the same order:

"*Four score and seven years* ago our fathers brought forth on this continent a new nation, conceived in liberty and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal."

"Sing a song of sixpence,
A pocket full of rye;
*Four and twenty* blackbirds
Baked in a pie."

What we think of as normal counting order in English MAY be a recent change. Perhaps someone can confirm this. However, I suspect this is just another way in which we can see the close link between English and German. 

Gaer


----------



## übermönch

Dutch, Low German & Danish use the same way of counting as modern German. Old Gothic employs it even for numbers between twelve and twenty, but it uses no "and" between the tens and ones. It must have been originated from proto-germanic.


----------



## selters

In Norwegian you can count both ways:

1,125: "ett tusen ett hundre og tjuefem/femogtyve/femogtjue" 
76: "syttiseks/seksogsytti"
48: is "førtiåtte/åtteogførti"

_og_ means "and".

The English way of counting is considered more "upper class" than the German way.


----------



## Whodunit

wolverine77 said:
			
		

> I'm curious why you say the second number first when you count from 20 to 99 in german. It's almost like speaking backwards to me, almost dyslexic. Of course, reading it is easy but when I listen to german it can be difficult to understand the exact number unless I am prepared to hear a number.


 
Well, the same can often even happen to native German speakers - accidentally, of course. When you have to dictate a number to someone, he writes it down as like understands it:

*1165:*
1(000) Eintausend
-1(00) einhundert
--(50) fünf ... und - and here he has to correct himself
--(05)
---65 - sechzig

You see, when you hear the number dictated, it is much more complicate to write it down corrected, whereas it is much more easy when you hear it fast "in one word". 



> 1,125 is spoken as "eintausendeinhundert*fünf*undzwanzig" (german needs to put spaces between words )


 
Just two remarks here:
You should not put a comma between the "thousand's" (Tausenderzahlen, Kajjo? ). We use dots: 1.125 or apostrophes: 1'125.

We do use spaces between numbers, but only for the millions and billions:

eine Million fünfhundertsiebenundachtzigtausendzwölf (1'587'012)



> Is there a history behind the way of counting in german? I know that in spanish and french it's done the same way as in english, saying it "left to right."


 
I don't know.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You should not put a comma between the "thousand's" (Tausenderzahlen, Kajjo?). We use dots: 1.125 or apostrophes: 1'125.



Immer mit Komma statt Dezimalpunkt:
12,23
Allerdings wird die Form 12.23 (mit Dezimalpunkt) natürlich auch verstanden und zunehmend auch verwendet.

Lange Zahlen entweder ohne Interpunktion:
1234123,00

Oder besser lesbar mit Punkt nach jeder dritten Zehnerpotenz:
1.234.123,00
Bei dieser Notation sollte man dann aber nicht Punkt und Komma verwechseln, sonst wird es allmählich unübersichtlich.

Die Version mit Apostroph kenne ich nicht und ich halte sie spontan mal für falsch. Der einfache Hochstrich ist eigentlich das Kennzeichen für Minuten:
12' = eine Dauer von 12 Minuten (z.B. im Sport)
oder
12' = 12 Bogenminuten (1° = 60'), z.B. 45° 12' 34" = 45 Grad 12 Minuten 34 Sekunden (Gradangabe, z.B. in der Nautik)

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo, ich glaube, du hast meine Anspielung mit den "Tausenderzahlen" missverstanden. Ich bezog mich damit auf einen anderen Thread ... 



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Die Version mit Apostroph kenne ich nicht und ich halte sie spontan mal für falsch.


 
Halte nicht immer das, was dir nicht passt, gleich für falsch. Nimm dir fünf verschiedene Taschenrechner und sage mir, wie diese bis zur Milliarde unterscheiden. Vier davon werden nichts zwischen die Zahlen schreiben, einer wird sicherlich Apostrophe nehmen.

Taschenrechner, die Punkte schreiben, kenne ich nicht, denn so wird meist der Dezimal"punkt" (was eigentlich ein Komma sein sollte) geschrieben.


----------



## cyanista

wolverine77 said:
			
		

> Is there a history behind the way of counting in german?


There is a long history indeed. It dates back to the 16th century when Arabic numerals were first introduced in Germany. Unfortunately I couldn't find any reasonable explanation to this phenomenon.

Ich würde sehr gerne die Meinung der Muttersprachler zu diesem Artikel hören: "Nie wieder Zahlendreher?"


----------



## übermönch

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich würde sehr gerne die Meinung der Muttersprachler zu diesem Artikel hören: "Nie wieder Zahlendreher?"


 Volle zustimmung dem Herrn Geritzen! Nur wird dies leider nie passieren, jedenfalls nicht eher als die BRD Bayern abwirft. Denn so wie jetzt sind wir konservativer als 'ne Konservenbüchse, mit der Kirchensteuer und mit einem Schulsystem aus dem 19.Jh machen wir uns mittelerweile irgendwie lächerlich. Irgendwann muss es ja weitergehen. Also, volle zustimmung! Die jetztige Sprechweise kann man ja nur in vollständig nüchternem Zustand ausführen, und das ist fürchterlich! ... obwohl ... eigentlich würd's komisch klingen... naja, man kann sich aber an alles gewöhnen.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich würde sehr gerne die Meinung der Muttersprachler zu diesem Artikel hören: "Nie wieder Zahlendreher?"


 
Ablehnung meinerseits. Die deutsche Sprache sollte von der Sprechweise her nicht geändert werden. Wenn Großbuchstaben in Kleinbuchstaben umgewandelt oder Kommas abgeschafft werden, dann habe ich kein Problem damit. Aber die Sprechweise, die sich über viele Jahrhunderte - ja, Jahrtausende entwickelt hat, sollte doch nicht durch einen Herren verändert werden.

Ihm ist es jederzeit erlaubt, eine neue Sprache zu entwickeln, die dann gerne für 12759 einfach nur "aints - tswai - sibn - fümpf - noin" verwenden kann.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo and Who,

I hope I can add this information, since I think it is linked to counting. We have to count things in order to know what to put into computers or calculators.

I think it's important to explain the most important thing:

5,280.47 feet is the only accepte way to write such a number in the US
5.280,47, so far as I know, is the accepted way to write the same number, not only in Germany, but also in other countries.

It's unfortunate that the "dot" and the "comma" are used in reverse in these two systems.

The French, if I understand correctly, do it this way:

5 280,47

My calculator (a computer software program) understands either of these:

5 280,47
5 280.47

This is enormously helpful and convenient for pasting in numbers. But it rejects either of these:

5.280,47
5,280.47

It also rejects this:

5 280'47

Because of these problems, when commmunicating with people from several different countries, I now use the French way, because it is most easily understandable by people in many countries. 

Right now a US site says that the world population is:
6,525,666,786

Let's assume for a moment that it is actually possible to know the exact number of people in the world, which is (of course) ridiculous.

I would write to my friends:

6 525 666 786 people. I find this a useful "work-around" that is also very convenient for pasting into my calculator. 

Now, who would like to write out this number in German!  

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Because of these problems, when commmunicating with people from several different countries, I now use the French way, because it is most easily understandable by people in many countries.


 
Ich habe in Belegarbeiten oder diversen Aufsätzen mit Computerschrift fast immer diese Form mit den Leerzeichen verwendet. Wenn ich das nicht tue, dann verwende ich hand- wie computerschriftlich die Version mit den Apostrophen. Um die Dezimalstellen abzugrenzen, nehme ich ein Komma.



> I would write to my friends:
> 
> 6 525 666 786 people. I find this a useful "work-around" that is also very convenient for pasting into my calculator.
> 
> Now, who would like to write out this number in German!


 
C'mon, Gaer, you can do it yourself.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich habe in Belegarbeiten oder diversen Aufsätzen mit Computerschrift fast immer diese Form mit den Leerzeichen verwendet. Wenn ich das nicht tue, dann verwende ich hand- wie computerschriftlich die Version mit den Apostrophen. Um die Dezimalstellen abzugrenzen, nehme ich ein Komma.


I do the same thing, but I use a "." unless I am trying to remember that I'm writing to someone in another country. 


> C'mon, Gaer, you can do it yourself.


I don't ever write out such numbers in English!!! 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich würde sehr gerne die Meinung der Muttersprachler zu diesem Artikel hören: "Nie wieder Zahlendreher?"


 
Meine Meinung: Schwachsinn! 
Dieser Text kursiert schon einige Jahre im Internet... ich nehme an, daß der Autor hier zumindest zwischen den Zeilen ein wenig Ironie durchklingen läßt.


Zu dem eigentlichen Problem: Warum wird im Deutschen der Einer vor den Zehner gesetzt?!

Die Frage hat mich auch früher schon mal beschäftigt und ich bin damals auf folgende (zumindest für mich bis zu einem gewissen Grade zufriedenstellende) Antwort gekommen:

In den meisten germanischen Sprachen ist die Zählweise (zumindest ursprünglich) in der Ordnung Einer+Zehnerzahl, also z.B. deutsch 25 = "fünfundzwanzig".
In den romanischen Sprachen ist es normalerweise umgekehrt.


Das hat meiner Meinung nach etwas mit dem Betonungsmuster der Sprachen zu tun:
Die germanischen Sprachen haben den ursprünglich "freien" Wortakzent auf die erste Silbe eines Wortes festgelegt, diese Silbe ist also normalerweise betont.

Das "Zählen" selbst ist wohl eine jüngere "Erfindung"; ursprünglich war wahrscheinlich nicht das Zählen an sich wichtig, sondern das Zusammenfassen in Zahlgruppen.

Wenn man denn nun "gezählt" hat, dann war und ist bei solch einer (Auf-)Zählung wichtig, daß man nicht "durcheinanderkommt", sich nicht verzählt, also wurde in den germanischen Sprachen zunächst die Einerzahl genannt: 
Sie war beim Zählen wichtiger und stand daher _vor_ der Zehnerzahl, damit sie in der betonten Silbe stand. Mit der Zehnerzahl kam man so schnell nicht durcheinander, daher konnte sie ruhig im Tonschatten stehen, man kann sie beim Zählen besser im Hinterkopf behalten; also z.B. _'*fünf*undzwanzig_

In den romanischen Sprachen ist's in etwa genauso, nur daß hier bei einer Zählung die Betonung _hinten_ liegt, das, was also besonders hervorgehoben werden soll oder wichtig ist, wird ans Ende gesetzt; das bereits bekannte (nämlich die Zehnerzahl, die man sich besser merken kann -> wie oben) steht im Tonschatten vorher: z.B. frz. _vingt-'*cinq*_.

Daß im Französischen (und wahrsch. auch anderen roman. Sprachen) auch das andere Muster gegolten haben kann, zeigen die Zahlen von 12-16:
_douze, treize, quatorze, quinze, seize_, denn auch sie sind, genau wie die deutschen und englischen Zahlen (vgl. drei*zehn*, thir*teen*), mit einem Wortteil zusammengesetzt, der "zehn" bedeutet (< hier wohl von lat. de-*cem*). 

Auch die deutschen und englischen Formen für 11 und 12 sind so zusammengesetzt; nur nicht mit üblichen Endung "-zehn" bzw. "-teen", sondern mit einer alten Endung "-lif", von der man annimmt, daß sie sowas wie "das Übrige" heißt (wenn dies zutrifft, dann ist dieses "lif" allerhöchstwahrscheinlich verwandt mit dem englischen Wort "leave" (=> "verlassen, übriglassen")).
11 = elf, eleven
12 = zwölf, twelve
==> heißen also soviel wie "ein-lif", "zwei-lif": "eins als das Übrige", "zwei als das Übrige" - nämlich "_als das Übrige nach 10_".


Auch unsere Zehnerzahlen sind zusammengesetzt:
"-zig" (engl: "-ty") ist eine Ableitung von "zehn" und bedeutet in etwa "Zehnergruppe":

zwanzig, twenty: 2x die Zehnergruppe
dreißig, thirty = 3x Zehnergruppe
vierzig, forty = 4x Zehnergruppe usw.


In den romanischen Sprachen ist die Zusammensetzung zumindest bei den Zehnerzahlen ähnlich; bei den Einerzahlen herrscht die andere Ordnung. Das Englische ist im Mittelalter und auch schon vorher stark von romanischstämmigen Sprachen beeinflußt gewesen, vielleicht daher der Paradigmenwechsel zur romanischen Zahlanordnung bei einigen Zahlen.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

Wunderbare Erklärung, MrM!



			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> In den romanischen Sprachen ist's in etwa genauso, nur daß hier bei einer Zählung die Betonung _hinten_ liegt, das, was also besonders hervorgehoben werden soll oder wichtig ist, wird ans Ende gesetzt; das bereits bekannte (nämlich die Zehnerzahl, die man sich besser merken kann -> wie oben) steht im Tonschatten vorher: z.B. frz. _vingt-'*cinq*_.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Betonung liegt bei fast allen französischen Wörtern auf der letzten Silbe - vielleicht klingt sie deshalb so schön? 



> Daß im Französischen (und wahrsch. auch anderen roman. Sprachen) auch das andere Muster gegolten haben kann, zeigen die Zahlen von 12-16:
> _douze, treize, quatorze, quinze, seize_, denn auch sie sind, genau wie die deutschen und englischen Zahlen (vgl. drei*zehn*, thir*teen*), mit einem Wortteil zusammengesetzt, der "zehn" bedeutet (< hier wohl von lat. de-*cem*).


 
Das wird sich aber nie so durchgesetzt haben können, da diese Zahlen nur mit der Endung [-z] (weiches s) ausgesprochen werden. Das Lateinische dagegen behielt wenigstens noch eine eigene Silbe für dieses Anhängsel: [kem].



> Auch die deutschen und englischen Formen für 11 und 12 sind so zusammengesetzt; nur nicht mit üblichen Endung "-zehn" bzw. "-teen", sondern mit einer alten Endung "-lif", von der man annimmt, daß sie sowas wie "das Übrige" heißt (wenn dies zutrifft, dann ist dieses "lif" allerhöchstwahrscheinlich verwandt mit dem englischen Wort "leave" (=> "verlassen, übriglassen")).


 
Mal 'ne Frage: Wie viel Prozent sind denn "allerhöchstwahrscheinlich"? 99,99 %? 



> In den romanischen Sprachen ist die Zusammensetzung zumindest bei den Zehnerzahlen ähnlich; bei den Einerzahlen herrscht die andere Ordnung. Das Englische ist im Mittelalter und auch schon vorher stark von romanischstämmigen Sprachen beeinflußt gewesen, vielleicht daher der Paradigmenwechsel zur romanischen Zahlanordnung bei einigen Zahlen.


 
In den romanischen Sprachen (zumindest im Französischen) geht es aber mit den "Zehnerzahlen" nicht so einfach weiter. Später - und zwar aber der Siebzig (soixante-dix) wird gerechnet.


----------



## cyanista

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Das hat meiner Meinung nach etwas mit dem Betonungsmuster der Sprachen zu tun:
> Die germanischen Sprachen haben den ursprünglich "freien" Wortakzent auf die erste Silbe eines Wortes festgelegt, diese Silbe ist also normalerweise betont.
> 
> Das "Zählen" selbst ist wohl eine jüngere "Erfindung"; ursprünglich war wahrscheinlich nicht das Zählen an sich wichtig, sondern das Zusammenfassen in Zahlgruppen.
> 
> Wenn man denn nun "gezählt" hat, dann war und ist bei solch einer (Auf-)Zählung wichtig, daß man nicht "durcheinanderkommt", sich nicht verzählt, also wurde in den germanischen Sprachen zunächst die Einerzahl genannt:
> Sie war beim Zählen wichtiger und stand daher _vor_ der Zehnerzahl, damit sie in der betonten Silbe stand. Mit der Zehnerzahl kam man so schnell nicht durcheinander, daher konnte sie ruhig im Tonschatten stehen, man kann sie beim Zählen besser im Hinterkopf behalten; also z.B. _'*fünf*undzwanzig_


Eine interessante Theorie. 

Hier ist eine andere: die Zählweise wurde zusammen mit arabischen (indischen) Ziffern übernommen.
Indoarischen Sprachen haben bis heute die "verkehrte" Zählweise beibehalten, jedoch nur bei zweistelligen Zahlen. Click

Ich habe einen Artikel über die deutschen Zahlen aus der WAZ ("Acht mal acht ist noch nicht sechzigvier") und da steht folgendes:
"1522 führte Adam Riese in seinem Rechenbuch das System der arabischen Ziffern ein, die nach indischem Vorbid positioniert werden, und löste damit die römischen Zahlen ab. Darüber, warum weder ihm noch einem anderen Matematiker die Unzulänglichkeiten der unlogischen Assprechweise aufgefallen sind, kann man nur spekulieren."

Deine Theorie, MrM, könnte die Antwort auf die Frage sein, warum im Deutschen die unlogischen Zahlen erhalten sind.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Kajjo, ich glaube, du hast meine Anspielung mit den "Tausenderzahlen" missverstanden. Ich bezog mich damit auf einen anderen Thread ... Halte nicht immer das, was dir nicht passt, gleich für falsch. Nimm dir fünf verschiedene Taschenrechner und sage mir, wie diese bis zur Milliarde unterscheiden. Vier davon werden nichts zwischen die Zahlen schreiben, einer wird sicherlich Apostrophe nehmen.



Nun, Taschenrechner kommen von überall her, nur nicht aus Deutschland. Außerdem haben sie begrenzte Möglichkeiten der Darstellung. Selbstverständlich kenne ich auch solche Taschenrechner und finde die Methode auch nicht schlecht oder unpraktisch.

Aber für ein Deutschforum ist die Antwort "oder Apostroph" schlichtweg falsch und da sind wir uns sicher auch einig. Es geht hier um Regeln und allgemein verbreitete Vorgangsweisen und nicht um persönliche Gewohnheiten oder Präferenzen. Richtig ist im Deutschen die Trennung mit Tausender-Punkt und Dezimalkomma. Verstanden wird es natürlich auch andersherum, weil wir von angelsächsischem Einfluß nur so überrannt werden!

Ach ja, die Anspielung auf die Tausenderzahlen hatte ich natürlich sehr wohl verstanden (unterschätze mich nicht!), aber analog zum dem Ursprungsthread würde das ja auch nur genau die vierte Stelle betreffen und nicht jede dritte Zehnerpotenz, oder? Man nennt die Abschnitte im Deutschen offiziell übrigens "Tausendergruppen"!

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Auch ich habe ich mir darüber den Kopf zerbrochen, aber nie was gefunden.  Das mit der Betonung ist eine wunderbare Erklärung. Ich möchte sie ein bisschen unterstützen. Im Tschechischen verhält es sich mit der Betonung wie im Deutschen - die Betonung fällt auf die erste Silbe. 

Standardtschechisch zählt wie Englisch: zwanzigzwei, zwanzigzwei, zwanzigdrei usw. Wenn ich *26 + 83 *sagen will, sage ich es so: dvacet šest + osmdesát tři.

Außerdem haben wir einen Germanismus: šestadvacet, třiaomsdesát (a = und). Es gilt nicht als standardsprachlich, aber kaum jemand würde es anders sagen (in Sätzen wie "Es waren dort 26 Menschen."). Nicht nur weil es zu formell klingen würde, sondern auch, weil es vom Sprachgefühl hin nicht stimmt --> Betonung. 

Jana


----------



## flame

elroy said:
			
		

> I don't think there's any rhyme or reason to it. *In Arabic, we do it as in German*, whereas in Hebrew - a closely related Semitic language - it's done as in English and the Romance languages. I don't think either way necessarily "makes more sense" than the other, so I'd be surprised if there were actually an explanation behind the order German happens to use.


 
Die abendländische Wissenschaft wurde nachweislich stark von den Gelehrten des arabischen Raumes beeinflußt (Mathematik, Astronomie, Chemie, ...). Bis heute haben sich viele Worte (Sternenname, die Alhidade am Sextanten, usw.) aus dem Arabischen erhalten.

Das wäre für mich eine einleuchtende Erklärung zum Phänomen der "Zahlendreherei".

Was den Herrn Gerritzen angeht: Lassen wir ihm seine Träume. Man muß nicht alles an die Logik von primitiven Datensichtgeräten 'ranbiegen.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nun, Taschenrechner kommen von überall her, nur nicht aus Deutschland. Außerdem haben sie begrenzte Möglichkeiten der Darstellung. Selbstverständlich kenne ich auch solche Taschenrechner und finde die Methode auch nicht schlecht oder unpraktisch.


 
Ich finde sie auch sehr praktisch. Das sind wir uns einig. 



> Aber für ein Deutschforum ist die Antwort "oder Apostroph" schlichtweg falsch und da sind wir uns sicher auch einig. Es geht hier um Regeln und allgemein verbreitete Vorgangsweisen und nicht um persönliche Gewohnheiten oder Präferenzen. Richtig ist im Deutschen die Trennung mit Tausender-Punkt und Dezimalkomma. Verstanden wird es natürlich auch andersherum, weil wir von angelsächsischem Einfluß nur so überrannt werden!


 
Wer hat gesagt, dass wir uns da einig sind? Ich finde im Duden unter "Zahlen und Ziffern" nur, dass nach drei Zahlen eine Leerstelle stehen sollte (bei Postleitzahlen nicht!), aber von Punkten, Kommata und Apostrophen ist nirgends die Rede. Vielleicht kann Jana uns mit ihrem Duden aushelfen.



> Ach ja, die Anspielung auf die Tausenderzahlen hatte ich natürlich sehr wohl verstanden (unterschätze mich nicht!), aber analog zum dem Ursprungsthread würde das ja auch nur genau die vierte Stelle betreffen und nicht jede dritte Zehnerpotenz, oder? Man nennt die Abschnitte im Deutschen offiziell übrigens "Tausendergruppen"!


 
Aber welche Stelle nimmt bei dir die Eins in "1 056" ein? Ist es die Tausenderstelle, eine Tauserzahl? Zumindest kann man es nicht als "Tausendergruppe" bezeichnen.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Auch ich habe ich mir darüber den Kopf zerbrochen, aber nie was gefunden.  Das mit der Betonung ist eine wunderbare Erklärung. Ich möchte sie ein bisschen unterstützen. Im Tschechischen verhält es sich mit der Betonung wie im Deutschen - die Betonung fällt auf die erste Silbe.


 
Dazu habe ich nun aber ein paar Fragen. Ich werde selbstverständlich einen neuen Thread erstellen oder du splittest, wenn es zu detailliert fürs Deutschforum wird. 



> Standardtschechisch zählt wie Englisch: zwanzigzwei, zwanzigzwei, zwanzigdrei usw. Wenn ich *26 + 83 *sagen will, sage ich es so: dvacet šest + osmdesát tři.


 
slovnik.cz stimmt dem zu, aber mein Wörterbuch sagt erstaunlicherweise was anderes:



> Außerdem haben wir einen Germanismus: šestadvacet, třiaomsdesát (a = und). Es gilt nicht als standardsprachlich, aber kaum jemand würde es anders sagen (in Sätzen wie "Es waren dort 26 Menschen."). Nicht nur weil es zu formell klingen würde, sondern auch, weil es vom Sprachgefühl hin nicht stimmt --> Betonung.


 
Ist es wirklich ein Germanismus? Mein Wörterbuch führt z.B. "dvaadvacet" (22) als einzige richtige Variante auf. 

Und auch dieses Wort sollte dir geläufig sein: "dvaatřicetinka" (> Note). Ist es auch ein Anglizismus?


----------



## Jana337

> Ist es wirklich ein Germanismus? Mein Wörterbuch führt z.B. "dvaadvacet" (22) als einzige richtige Variante auf.


Eigentlich weiß ich nicht, warum ich "es gilt nicht als standardsprachlich" geschrieben habe. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher (hier sind beide Formen als richtig geführt). Bestimmt ist es aber dem Deutschen entliehen worden.





> Und auch dieses Wort sollte dir geläufig sein: "dvaatřicetinka" (> Note). Ist es auch ein Anglizismus?


Geläufig? Also vielleicht habe ich es schon gehört, aber geläufig ist es bestimmt nicht. Kein Thema für deutsches Forum, also nur kurz: Mit dem anderen Wort kann man nicht so einfach ein Substantiv bilden.

Jana


----------



## Thomas1

gaer said:


> [..]
> 6 525 666 786 people. I find this a useful "work-around" that is also very convenient for pasting into my calculator.
> 
> Now, who would like to write out this number in German!
> 
> Gaer


Hallo 


I'm trying to learn numbers in German, so I thought it would be a good drill and I took up the challenge:
sechs Milliarden fünfhundertfünfundzwanzig Millionen sechshundertsechsundsechzigtausend siebenhundertsechsundachtzig

I'm not sure whether I should link the last two parts.

Could someone please have a look and tell me if it's correct?


Danke,
Tom


----------



## Hutschi

Mein Duden sagt: "In Wörtern angegebene Zahlen, die unter einer Million liegen, werden zusammengeschrieben. Angaben über einer Million schreibt man dagegen getrennt". (Duden Bd. 9, "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch", 2007, S. 1031)

Also: sechs Milliarden fünfhundertfünfundzwanzig Millionen sechshundertsechsundsechzigtausendsiebenhundertsechsundachtzig

If the number is above a million, you have to write separate words. If the number is below a million, you write it as one word.


----------



## Hutschi

MrMagoo said:


> Auch die deutschen und englischen Formen für 11 und 12 sind so zusammengesetzt; nur nicht mit üblichen Endung "-zehn" bzw. "-teen", sondern mit einer alten Endung "-lif", von der man annimmt, daß sie sowas wie "das Übrige" heißt (wenn dies zutrifft, dann ist dieses "lif" allerhöchstwahrscheinlich verwandt mit dem englischen Wort "leave" (=> "verlassen, übriglassen")).
> 11 = elf, eleven
> 12 = zwölf, twelve
> ==> heißen also soviel wie "ein-lif", "zwei-lif": "eins als das Übrige", "zwei als das Übrige" - nämlich "_als das Übrige nach 10_".
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


 
Hierfür habe ich eine Bestätigung gefunden im Buch: "The Book of Numbers" von J. H. Conway und Richard K. Guy.

Entsprechend dieses Buches ist auch Tausend interessant: "Hundert" ist Lateinisch "centum" (beide haben gleiche indoeuropäische Wurzeln.) "Thousand" ist "a strong hundred" - ein starkes Hundert.

Laut Wikipedia gilt für ein Dutzend: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutzend
(v. mittelhochdt.: _tozen_, aus lat.: _duodecim_ = zwölf) (v. mittelhochdt.: _tozen_, aus lat.: _duodecim_ = zwölf) 

Reliktmäßig ist also die "umgekehrte" Zählweise auch in Englisch "dozen" noch enthalten.


----------

